# Attention All BMW Owners



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi would like to invite you to attend this years BMW Car Club Show and Shine Comp on 3rd June at Pheonix BMW Kirckaldy 11am

Use of washing facilitys
Free Food and Drink
Prizes and Trophy

If interested please let me know here


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Will attend as long as you dont win again !!!! haha :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

TUBS said:


> Will attend as long as you dont win again !!!! haha :thumb:


No danger mate as my car is not going in this year (Time out)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Would love to attned


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Would love to attned


Go on Mark it'll be good to see you again :thumb: .........Kirkaldy is only 30mins or so from us 

Bryan

PS come up early and we could do a detail together me you & Dave :thumb: .........maybe even Dave's own car


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

I'll be there guys!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hopefully be there with robins car think we might be in with a shout! lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Working that day but maybe able to get time off. Never been to anything like this before. What's the format?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Working that day but maybe able to get time off. Never been to anything like this before. What's the format?


1.You own a BMW
2.Arrive at Pheonix BMW at 11am
3.Get your car cleaned up
4.Pig out of free food ect
5.Meet loads of new mates
6.Pick up prize for 1,2, or 3rd:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

pete330 said:


> 1.You own a BMW
> 2.Arrive at Pheonix BMW at 11am
> 3.Get your car cleaned up
> 4.Pig out of free food ect
> ...


Forget the prizes, FREE FOOD!:thumb: I'll be there. Seriously i'll try.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Forget the prizes, FREE FOOD!:thumb: I'll be there. Seriously i'll try.


what you drive?
Check out bmwccscotland.co.uk for more info:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

pete330 said:


> what you drive?
> Check out bmwccscotland.co.uk for more info:thumb:


Nuthin special, E46 silver 52 plate 316 auto, but I love it.....and it's clean.:thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Who is doing the judging? Or is it a "public vote"?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Would a Bini qualify? (That's a BMW Mini  )

Alan W


----------



## ant1973 (Apr 17, 2007)

Will try and come along


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Would a Bini qualify? (That's a BMW Mini  )
> 
> Alan W


Very much so:thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Beeste said:


> Who is doing the judging? Or is it a "public vote"?


It will be the Dealer Principle and his side kick

They will both go over cars with a set marking system


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

pete330 said:


> 1.You own a BMW
> 2.Arrive at Pheonix BMW at 11am
> 3.Get your car cleaned up
> 4.Pig out of free food ect
> ...


1.You own a BMW...emmm no but i detail robins reguarly
2.Arrive at Pheonix BMW at 11am - check
3.Get your car cleaned up - check
4.Pig out of free food ect - CHECK lol
5.Meet loads of new mates - check
6.Pick up prize for 1,2, or 3rd - 1st will do fine thanks lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

pete330 said:


> Very much so:thumb:


Thanks,

I'll pencil it in the diary! 

Alan W


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll see if my old man wants to take his Z3 M or Cooper S down to this.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

sixsr said:


> I'll see if my old man wants to take his Z3 M or Cooper S down to this.


excellent


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Is this still on? Can get the time off.


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

Doh! would have been up for this, but will be in Belgium at a show with the Golf, hope it's a great day, and get plenty pic's:thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

this is still on but time is now 12 noon


----------

